

IPhone app Prototyping with Phototapper - skalla
http://www.bytters.com

======
arvin
This is similar to POP, I like POP so I was intrigued and installed
Phototapper on my iPhone and iPad.

The feature that stands out is the ability to draw! You can take a photo or
just basically draw the whole prototype, it's a fantastic feature on my iPad!
Another good feature is the feedback from the website and app demo, I like it!

The prototyping apps space is getting intense now, that's always better for
users.

------
skalla
Thanks for the feedback! We are working on improving the web interface to show
comment history. Yes, it was very similar to many prototyping apps like POP
that we tried. We have added those features we found missing in the existing
apps. The feedback on the web found to be very useful for many of our users.

------
mikehowler
This is great! Can be handy for us. I was always looking for some feedback /
dashboard options when presenting prototypes.

Thanks for posting

~~~
skalla
Thanks Mike!! We just launched the app. We are planning to support Android and
custom screensize.

Please give us some feedback if you happen to download it.

------
matrixo199
Nicely developed. but its a bit slow to sync the projects. very similar to
POP. feedback is useful though. could save a lot of time.

------
zonenetplus
Great app! I really like drawing feature on iPad and sending feedback. Will
definitely use it for my next prototype.

------
rachelbythebay
Warning: autoplays sound via Youtube iframe.

~~~
skalla
Hi Rachel, Thanks for noticing. We just fixed it. no more autoplay

